# Help replace timing chain cant get it timed



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I change my timing chain out and now I cant get the oil pump in right for the timing to be right, anyone have a picture of the way I need to put it in or picture of the distrib but in place with the right timing, Please help!!


----------



## twilsey (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh man, I just put mine back together yesterday after replacing the timing chain. It was a pain in the ass. Best way I can explain it w/o pictures is this.

Stand on the driver side of the truck and look down the shaft hole (where distributor goes in). You know how the end of the oil pump shaft is half notched? That half part of the shaft sticking up should be facing towards the radiator and then cocked at a slight angle, so it is pointing at 11 and 5 o'clock. You will need a flashlight to see this.

Once you get this in right, you will put the distributor body in with the rotor pointing at about 4 o'clock or in general pointing down towards the ground and just behind the front tire.

I am going to assume that you have already printed out the Timing Chain write up that is on a sticky at the top of the forum. This explains roughly the same procedure, probably in better terms than I can put in writing.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Thanks going try this, Man it has been a nightmare for me I have 4x4 oil pan leaking I have screwed my oil pump gasket up from pulling it a 1000 times. and it was raining on me gee what luck, But if anyone else has picture please post im going back to my nightmare lol


----------



## twilsey (Dec 17, 2009)

Also, make sure you put the distributor cap on the right way. #1 wire should be hooked up on the 4 o'clock positioned socket, which is where the distributor rotor should be pointing.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

post what engine u have .

the engine must be at first position.

remove dizzy.

then oil pump.

set oil pump in time.

then pracitce putting oil pump in .
do this as many times as you have to so that you can put it in and out with out disturbing the oil pump timing. 

when you can.. prime the oil pump and then reinsert..

then put dizzy in...


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

on mine which is a 97 2.4 4x4 the guy i got it from messed with the timing so i fould the timing chain picture and my key ways were in the wrong spot and so was my chain. theres 2 color links on the chain and they go were the little marks r on the sprockets but mark sure the key ways r in the right spot first


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

just finished my first KA Rebuild - the 'half moon' at the distributor was much closer to 11:30 / 5:30 (almost straight up). Truck runs great.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I got it in and running. im still 2 degrees off tho. at 20 on timing mark, had to break it down 4 times, you would not belive the crap that happen to me. It started out good got down to the chain in under 1 1/2 maybe 2, well my 1st mistake I put the oil slinger in wrong, found out when i tired put oil pump in and it never go in all the way after hour or so trying figure out why it wouldnt go I relize that problem, took it apart again. 2nd time complete rebuild can't get the timing right for crap, so I break it down again. problem forgot to put the cam vertical with the crank.  break down again. made sure it was perfect. well I get to the part to torque the crank. Well the new cam gear is soild no holes in it. So im trying to jam it with the tooth on the cam gear SNAP :wtf: there goes a tooth. Break down again. 4th time was a charm other then not getting the timing right on the money, trucks runningpretty good not missing any so im going wait a week or so, try get it right on the money. wasnt sure which way to try and turn it to get it on the money. The 4 o clock didnt work for me was off by 1 mark and the dizz wouldnt bolt up, I think 330 got me at the 20 mark and able to bolt it barly. Which way should i turn it now to get it on 10?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Azazel said:


> I change my timing chain out and now I cant get the oil pump in right for the timing to be right, anyone have a picture of the way I need to put it in or picture of the distrib but in place with the right timing, Please help!!


Here you go:

Remove the distributor and the oil pump. Now you need to find Top Dead Center (TDC) for the compression stroke in order to time the ignition distributor. To find TDC, remove #1 spark plug. Have someone tap the ignition switch start position to slowly crank the motor while you put your thumb over the spark plug hole. When you feel the compression, stop. Now look down at the timing pointer at the front pulley. It should be pointing to ZERO. If not, manually turn the motor by hand clockwise or counter-clockwise until it's pointing to ZERO.

The oil pump uses a shaft to turn the distributor. Insert this shaft onto the oil pump with the punch mark on the shaft lining up with the hole on the oil pump (below gear). Install pump/shaft to block. When installed the end of the shaft will look like a "D", when looking into the distributor hole while standing at the drivers side front wheel well. Actually, it (the "D") will be more of a "11:45 o'clock" position, NOT quite "12:00"; if not, then remove, and reinstall until the above position is obtained.

Determine the #1 plug wire location on the distributor cap. Mark that location on the distributor body. Now insert the distributor into the block so that the rotor ends up pointing to the mark you put on the side of the distributor body. You now are timed close to correct; you should be able to start the motor.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Azazel said:


> I got it in and running. im still 2 degrees off tho. at 20 on timing mark, had to break it down 4 times, you would not belive the crap that happen to me. It started out good got down to the chain in under 1 1/2 maybe 2, well my 1st mistake I put the oil slinger in wrong, found out when i tired put oil pump in and it never go in all the way after hour or so trying figure out why it wouldnt go I relize that problem, took it apart again. 2nd time complete rebuild can't get the timing right for crap, so I break it down again. problem forgot to put the cam vertical with the crank.  break down again. made sure it was perfect. well I get to the part to torque the crank. Well the new cam gear is soild no holes in it. So im trying to jam it with the tooth on the cam gear SNAP :wtf: there goes a tooth. Break down again. 4th time was a charm other then not getting the timing right on the money, trucks runningpretty good not missing any so im going wait a week or so, try get it right on the money. wasnt sure which way to try and turn it to get it on the money. The 4 o clock didnt work for me was off by 1 mark and the dizz wouldnt bolt up, I think 330 got me at the 20 mark and able to bolt it barly. Which way should i turn it now to get it on 10?


SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAVEN'T READ YOUR MAINTENANCE MANUAL @ ALL.....
THIS SUBJECT HAS BEEN TALKED ABOUT SO MUCH, I'M PERSONALLY TIRED OF EXPLAINING IT ANYMORE.....PLEASE SEARCH AND READ YOUR MANUAL.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

looks like you didnt read what you quote. I got it running and read the manual many times!! Just had a run of bad luck. I posted this before I broke it down the 3rd time. at 5 in the morning. After I had a problem with the cam gear and spent hour trying get the timing right when it wasnt possiable. I dont come on here to hear smart ass comments. If you dont want explain something don't waste your time posting on the thread :loser: No body cares about how many post you have :lame:


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Azazel said:


> looks like you didnt read what you quote. I got it running and read the manual many times!! Just had a run of bad luck. I posted this before I broke it down the 3rd time. at 5 in the morning. After I had a problem with the cam gear and spent hour trying get the timing right when it wasnt possiable. I dont come on here to hear smart ass comments. If you dont want explain something don't waste your time posting on the thread :loser: No body cares about how many post you have :lame:


Congrats to you....Hope you know how too do it blind folded now....I said what I said for a reason no one searches before they write their threads.....I wrote to this same question it seems about 30 X so pardon me for my comments, was only trying to make folks search more.....didn't mean to step on your toes!


----------

